

Ask HN: Hacker Listing? - Oompa

Recently, HN has had an influx of "Where/How to Find Work" posts. There has been some advice offered, but I know that the people that post these have been offered jobs. I was curious if there is any central "Hacker Listing" for people that are looking for work and frequent HN. If so, where?
======
pg
I've thought of letting profiles be more detailed, e.g. letting people post
their resumes, and having them be searchable. Would people like something like
that?

~~~
alain94040
Having some more detailed profile is not the main point. What would be great
is if people in need of a job could add a little symbol ("*" or whatever else
you want) that appears next to my name on each of my posts.

If I'm currently laid off and looking for a job, someone may read a smart
comment I make, then notice: "hey, this guy is smart, and he is looking for a
job? Let me check his profile".

If you just have the profile part, it's inefficient. When I want to hire
someone, I'll keep looking at profiles of plenty of people not looking for
jobs, and I'll miss the ones who could use the help. And if I browse resumes,
it's not connected to their comments (at least not in context of a thread), so
I don't have the impulse to like them.

An alternative would be to sort resumes by karma, but it's kind of
orwellian...

~~~
pbrown
Maybe instead of an asterisk we could use orange names.

------
Zarathu
This would be great, but when Hacker News gets filled with all of the retards
from Digg and 4chan, it'll turn into the "casual encounters" page on
Craigslist.

Not that I would know what that's like, of course.

~~~
giles_bowkett
I posted on casual encounters that I wanted to meet a chick to get busy in a
Burger King bathroom because I love that Humpty Hump song and got a bunch of
responses. Some included naked pictures. The only thing I put in my ad was a
Burger King logo and a picture of Humpty Hump. True story.

------
mickt
So as an hacker looking for a job I can ask a question about job hunting and
get a job? Oh, boy sounds like we're going to get a bunch of those types
postings and that PG is going to have his work cut for him modding down a lot
of postings! :)

Now I'm going to be like Yosser and say: "Gissa job"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yosser_Hughes>

------
known
[http://www.venturewoods.org/index.php/venturetalent/?cp=all#...](http://www.venturewoods.org/index.php/venturetalent/?cp=all#comments)

------
giles_bowkett
Yes it's wonderful to leverage community but the way to get hired is A) find
people who are hiring; B) develop skills which are in demand, and/or advertize
that you have them; or C) do something interesting that makes hiring people
find you.

Looking for work by putting an asterisk next to your name when you post on
Hacker News is like saying that your job search consists of watching
television.

If you read Hacker News and you have free time, why on earth are you not
building some kind of business? Pick some tiny problem and build a tiny,
awesome solution. Do some consulting. I gotta tell you, if I were coming here
looking for people to hire, it wouldn't be the people who have no hustle and
expect jobs to fall out of the sky and land in their lap.

~~~
Zev
Just because you're reading/posting on HN doesn't mean you're wasting time.

Its nice to have some sort of down time and catch up on news or other things
that are interesting, even if only for a few minutes a day.

